# السنترال الداخلي



## ibrahim hamdoun (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هو ممكن حد يفيدني ازاي اعمل سنترال داخلي وايه هي الانواع المتاحه في السوق؟
وايه هي الطريقه الصحيحه للتوصيل؟
مشكووووووووووووووورين جدا


----------



## mariwan_vista (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## kamalchrif (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا​


----------

